# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج الديب فريز ضد الفيروس

## خادمه الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[color="DarkRed"]أعزائي .. إليكم
برنامج من خلاله تستطيع أن تقول وبصوت عال
وداعا للهكرز ووداعا للفيروسات ووداعا لضياع البيانات والملفات ووداعا لعبث الأطفال والأصدقاء ووداعا لأي شيء يريد أن يدمر جهازك .. إنه برنامج ( Deep Freeze ) 
عمله وفكرته
أنه يعمل على تجميد النظام وبذلك يمنع أي محاولة عبث أو تدمير لجهازك فبعدما تقوم بتثبيت البرنامج فإنه يحافظ على جهازك من أي شيء ومن أي دخيل فهو برنامج مناسب وعملي لأصحاب المقاهي ولمصادر التعلم بالمدارس .. وسوف أضرب لكم مثالا لأقرب لكم عمل البرنامج :
إفرض أنك ثبتت البرنامج فجاء أحد أولادك فعبث في الجهاز بأن حذف ملف من ملفات النظام أو أنه ثبت أي برنامج أو أي محاولة فقط كل ما عليك عمله هو إعادة تشغيل الجهاز وسوف تتفاجأ بأن كل شيء عاد وكأن لم يحصل أي شيء , كذلك إفرض بأن جهازك قد أصيب بفيروس أو ملف اختراق أيضا كل ما عليك هو إعادة تشغيل الجهاز وسوف يُرجعه مثل ما كان[/COLOR] .        اليكم الــــرابط  http://www.sendspace.com/file/zsde3d

----------


## سالم الخوري

كيف يمكن حذف البرنامج من الكومبيوتر في حالة نسيان الباسوورد أنقذونا يرحمكم الله

----------


## Sweet Magic

الف شكر على الموضوع المفيد

----------

